# Completed Layout pictures



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The layout is done and will be disassembled into individual modules on Monday for delivery. The pictures are low resolution so they could be emailed to me.

The first is some accumulated junk under a viaduct.








The turntable and roundhouse area








Track with some standing water








Scenery








Yard area


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

That looks really nice Tom.

Looking forward to the installed tour. nose mounted camera?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I did buy a video camera with that in mind. I doubt it will be nose mounted, likely pushed on a car ahead of the engine. I suspect it will be a while until I have any videos based on the work to be done to install and complete the detailing plus my unrelenting travel schedule. When it is set up i will take some high resolution pictures to post. The layout will look more complete filled with people, cars, trucks and trains.


----------



## Tallaman (Oct 23, 2012)

Cool. That looks awesome!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Bravo :appl:
Very nice job with the layout but, being a collector of old Buicks, I nearly wept when I saw the junker with weeds growing in the engine bay.
Bob


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I recognized that old Buick too!! Probably a straight 8 with a Dyna-flow transmission...Nice, nice, nice.. Did I say NICE??:appl:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thinking about the Buick, it may be a bit new for the scene. The layout is nominally placed in 1954. I think that is a '49 so it should not already be an abandoned and rusted car.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Thinking about the Buick, it may be a bit new for the scene. The layout is nominally placed in 1954. I think that is a '49 so it should not already be an abandoned and rusted car.


Here in NY, the rust belt, it could be possible,lol...


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks really good. Btw, a cheap way to get a track picture is to take a smartphone and add it to a gondola. Secure it with some foam board. Instant track camera. Should work for s scale.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

Incredible!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The layout arrived this morning at the house. While the movers were unloading the modules from the moving van I tested the iPhone for size as suggested. Even the smaller 6S is too large to clear tunnels, trackside buildings and bridges on an S gauge layout. Good thing I bought the minicam.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I played mine sideways in the gondola, so it shoots the scenery from the side like looking out a passenger window


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That will work, I was not thinking about a side view camera orientation. All the clearances on my layout are sized for the S gauge Big Boy which is about 1/60 scale.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

see if that works. This is how mine turned out a few years back. It took a bit of adjusting. But if you got time?

And good luck with the layout!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for posting the video. I will post some pictures of the layout unloading late tonight or over the weekend. Nothing was damaged on the 3,000 mile journey or during unloading. Now it is just 8 days hard work by 4 technicians to reassemble it, test it and train the owner. Then I have to make it complete with people, cars, trucks and trains. Since I tend to be away from home 4 days/week my part always takes too long.


----------

